# Just wrapped my TTRS



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I just wanted to do something a little different for awhile. I will prob keep it like this for a few years and then remove it. My original paint will be good as new! 

Oh, keep in mind that these are just crappy cell phone pics. I have some better ones coming that the company did as they were doing my car. 


Here are some before pics: 






















































Here are some after pics:


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, that looks OEM+


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Looks very well done but curious as to your reasoning. Buy a black car, wrap it white?


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

very nice, i like the spoiler/supports wrap as well.


----------



## CabernA (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks nice, but isn't it supposed to be black in Winter and White in Summer?? 

Very Jealous. Nice car.


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

What was the price, and did they do the door jambs?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Holy crap, that is unreal, looks like a totally different car! Wow.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Why not just buy a white one to begin with...?


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

Nice! Almost looks like mine. .Dig the black wing.



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

LynxFX said:


> Looks very well done but curious as to your reasoning. Buy a black car, wrap it white?


 I bought it in black with the silver trim because it was what I had on my S4 DTM and I really liked it. Unfortunately very soon after I got my TTRS I wished I would have gone a different route. 

I like the black and silver trim for a "classy" look but for awhile I wanted to go with something a bit more "bad ass". So I decided to go ahead and go with the wrap of white with carbon fiber accents. I really like the look. 

Its not exactly where I want it yet, I have some gunmetal rims on order so I am hoping those will go a bit more nicely with this color combination than the stock rims (which are now my winter rims).


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

abacorrado said:


> What was the price, and did they do the door jambs?


 Here is a picture of the door jams and under the hood. I think they did a great job in making it look clean.


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Could you PM me the price it cost for the total car wrap?


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

A Husky; that figures (WSU class of '84  ). You in Madison? A friend of mine just moved there but it's a ways away so I'm not sure I'll drive my TT RS or fly when I visit. 

That's incredible, by the way! I'd be curious how the paint goes after some time in the wrap. It's hard for me to imagine that there wouldn't be SOME reaction between the polymer and the paint, but it's cool if not.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Croman's S4 was truly a beautiful car... So I can see the attraction to the black in the first place.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

NamJa said:


> A Husky; that figures (WSU class of '84  ). You in Madison? A friend of mine just moved there but it's a ways away so I'm not sure I'll drive my TT RS or fly when I visit.
> 
> That's incredible, by the way! I'd be curious how the paint goes after some time in the wrap. It's hard for me to imagine that there wouldn't be SOME reaction between the polymer and the paint, but it's cool if not.


I am actually just outside Minneapolis, just 8 miles into WI. 

You live in WA? I lived there a lot if my life growing up and was also there when I was on Submarines.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah, what does something like this cost to have done? Amazing transformation!

Do they have to take all the bumpers and body panels off the car to get the wrap around the edges?


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I know that they took out the lights, but I do not think they took off any body panels other than the spoilers that are easy to unscrew and remove.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just adding some pictures that Creative Color did of my car when they were completed with it before I picked it up.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Car looks great....you should be coming to Wookies in the Woods at Tail of the Dragon with us! Put on gold wheels and our cars will amost be twins. 










Ibis White with carbon wing and about to put on carbon mirrors. 

Seeing this definately makes me excites as I have just dissasembled one of my other cars in preparation to wrap it (along with new wheels and wing and some other goodies) cant wait for the color change. Nice job!


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

croman44 said:


> I am actually just outside Minneapolis, just 8 miles into WI.
> 
> You live in WA? I lived there a lot if my life growing up and was also there when I was on Submarines.


I lived there off an on throughout my life but now live in MD. Car looks great; enjoy!


----------



## drosspike (Mar 23, 2013)

That's actually pretty amazing.


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

Why not just paint it?


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

zautodriver said:


> Why not just paint it?


Cause that would cost about 3x more and I did not want a perm change


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

A couple more questions. What brand wrap did you go with? Does it self heal?


----------



## jermar (Aug 28, 2012)

Everyone wants to know the cost. Why is it a big secret?


----------



## mrdouble (Mar 3, 2007)

Impressive, looks stock from the photos.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

all i want to know is how they wrapped around your rear emblems..lol


----------



## orangeroadster (Oct 17, 2012)

I inquired about this wrapping in the New Jersey area and was told a couple of interesting things about it. Also it is very important to make sure they have a lot of experience in wrapping cars because if it is trimmed on the car and not careful you know what is going to happen when you take it off. When I researched this and found the best person with references and examples and they wanted $2500 to wrap the entire car that was covering everrything. Taking emblems off and doing the jambs as well. It is a great concept I think that it is a little pricey though. Anyone have any sources in the New Jersey area?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Looks like amazing work! Great attention to detail.


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Is the price top secret???


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

952.746.4164 : Creative Color. Call and ask how much if it's such a big deal. But if you have to ask...


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

xBassi said:


> all i want to know is how they wrapped around your rear emblems..lol





manuel said:


> Is the price top secret???


A good wrap runs about $2000-$3000 and they remove the emblems and reapply. Prep and disassembly are the largest factors in a good wrap. My car is now in pieces in the garage waiting to begin.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Some up to date pics that I took while I had the car at Yellowstone


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Very nice*

Haven't logged in for a while but saw this thread and all I can say is Wow. Very tastefully done and I really like it with the wheels (whatever they are, size/type would be nice to know). And I have to say I'm a bit interested in the cost to wrap. Anyway, this just makes me want to own a TT RS more. Very cool car.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

They are VMR 710s. 19x9.5 with 255/35 tires

As for the cost of the wrap, just shy of $3000. That includes the white and carbon and comes with a 4 year warranty. Figured I would keep it on for a few years and then remove it when it's time to sell. Paint should be good as new


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

What film product did the installer use? Is it a 3M film or something else?

Edit: Car looks fantastic, by the way.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I went with Avery film because to my eyes their white appeared a little glossier than the 3M.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

croman44 said:


> They are VMR 710s. 19x9.5 with 255/35 tires


Car looks amazing. What offset did you go with on the VMR's? I see you have the Sports kit, any rubbing?


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Off the top of my head I think it was a 42 offset. No rubbing at all


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

croman44 said:


> Off the top of my head I think it was a 42 offset. No rubbing at all


Thanks! I really like the look. I will check into it.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Turns out it is 45 offset


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

Mine is wrapped as well. Best decision ever. Easy to clean and I can be as indecisive about color as I want because it is easy to change.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I would not say easy, unless you own a money tree


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

Off topic: No matter how many times I scan past this thread in the forum, I first read it as "Just *WARPED* my TTRS". #eyedoctor


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Update on this thread..

After 2 years and 45,000 miles, I am changing the wrap to a different color. The wrap itself was still in fantastic shape, only doing it cause they offered me a deal since I do so much adverstising for them and I decided to take it.

Changing from the White/Carbon to a True Blood Red/Black. Here are process pics, I should be picking up the car today or tomorrow and will post finals then


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Updating with finished pics

Went with the main color of True Blood, removed all carbon and went with a flat black for accents on front lower spoiler, rings front/back, emblems, gas cap and wing. 

Also matched the red on the bottom rear spoiler (which is normally black)


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Next move will be changing to a different wheel that is black


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Wow looks good in red👍. Makes me want to wrap my RS as well


----------

